# What size PFD (MTI Riptide)?



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking at buying a MTI Riptide (with Hydration Bladder) on the internet.

How do you know what size you are? I'm 6 foot and 80kg.

For example, the MTI Riptide L/XL size says:

"for someone with a bodymass 100cm - 122cm and more than 41kg".

Bit confused...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mate the majority of PFDs I have seen for larger blokes are rated at 60kgs+, and my reaction is the 41kgs is not enough.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not really a 'large' bloke though. As I said, I'm 6 foot and 75 - 80 kg.

So are you saying I should go L/XL or something smaller? Bit hard because I can't try one on.

Thanks mate

Agent009


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mate your height will have no bearing on the PFD as measurements are calculated by *chest size and weight.*

In your situation I would email your details to http://www.whitworths.com.au and get an opinion from their stock

or read their online catalogue where the sizes are already listed, and also email any other supplier for the same advice

Example of listing from a paper catalogue I have says: sizeXL....133cms....70kgs+.....$xxxxx


----------



## Horizon line canoes (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick note to dispel some miss information regarding PFD's and getting the correct one.

Australian Standards: first and for most.

It should be approved!

PFD Type 2 (now called Level 50 in new language)

PFD Type 3 (now called Level 50S in new language) - the only difference is these are lower vis colours compared to type 2.

For Size,

If it says 40Kg + it is suited to any body over 40Kg that it fits, eg 40, 50, 60, 70, 110 etc as long as it fits correctly. This is done by swim testing and doesn't actually relate to the PFD's level of buoyancy. For example we have pfd's which are greater than 40 Kg and have a whopping 7.9Kg of lift (this is a lot many are only 6Kg). The upthrust and weight range are not directly related.

However other pfd's will have ratings like 70Kg + yet might only have 7Kg upthrust - this is because during swim testing the pfd didn't suit smaller people, i.e didn't fit safely or inhibited their ability to swim.

So as long as its A.S approved and fits you and your weight is in range - e.g your 80Kg and it says 40Kg plus then thats perfect. Similarly if your 70 Kg and it says 60 - 70kg range then that too is ideal.

Most good pfd's will have lots of adjustment so they fit a variety of body shapes in their given range.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks mate. That's great information.


----------



## Horizon line canoes (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback ADO, Another question I had put to me recently was that 7.9Kg didn't seem like much life for a 100Kg guy let alone the others which have less upthrust.

Because the human body is virtually weightless in water, the result of any upthrust is significant, and it isn't trying to lift 100Kg out of the water, its trying to support you effortlessly so that your not fatigued with needing to tread water and your energy can be utilised in other ways such as keeping warm etc (another benefit in normal pfd's instead of inflating ones is that they keep your warmer in the drink!

Happy paddling
Ben


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone tried the MTI Calcutta Fishing PFD?


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

eric said:


> Yes.


Cool.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

loosealliance said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


Too much information.


----------

